# IndigoEmmy vs myuma



## Sandstone-Shadow

*IndigoEmmy vs myuma*

*Format:* 3v3 Singles
*Style: *Switch. We can switch out our Pokémon in a way similar to playing against NPCs in pokémon video games.
*DQ: *Like a week or so. A little more is fine but TRY AND KEEP IT TO A WEEK.
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO moves. One direct heal per Pokemon (added here).
*Arena Description:* A tournament at a small dojo, there were about 8 trainers and me and whoever else moved up the ranks, ready for a battle. This is a tournament for trainers just setting off on their journey, so evolved pokémon aren't welcome here.
*Additional Rules:* Again, no evolved pokémon.


*IndigoEmmy's active squad*

 *Riolu* the male Riolu <Steadfast>
 *Floof* the female Buneary <Run Away>
 *Baby* the female Togepi <Serene Grace>
 *Cardinal* the male Fletchling <Big Pecks>


*myuma's active squad*

 *Silke* the female Cottonee <Prankster>
 *Aster* the male Vulpix (Alola Form) <Snow Cloak>
 *Konani* the female Solosis <Magic Guard> @ Life Orb

Alright! I haven't done this in like a year probably so let's see what I've all forgotten! :D

Turn order (randomized):

*@myuma* sends out a Pokémon
*@IndigoEmmy* sends out a Pokémon and posts commands
*myuma* posts commands

Copying this from Eif's latest thread: 


			
				Eifie said:
			
		

> Let me know if you have any questions on how to play! You can look at other battle threads for examples of commands; the most basic form is just *move 1 ~ move 2 ~ move 3*. You might want to give conditional commands if you're the one commanding first since you don't know what the other person is going to do. Those are like "use move A, but if your opponent is Protecting then use move B instead" and you would write the command string like *move A / move B ~ second command ~ third command*. I recommend just starting with whatever commands you feel like giving and not worrying too much about strategy; you can try out more complex things later on!


Eifie will ref; I will write descriptions and post! Good luck both of you!


----------



## haneko

Go, Konani! Use Psychic if Emmy sends out Riolu, Floof, or Baby, then use Reflect.  If it's Cardinal, use Rock Tomb, then Rock Slide!

(I'm picking moves based on what Solosis can learn according to the database - is that OK?)

*Psychic ~ Reflect/Rock Tomb ~ Rock Slide*


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> *@myuma* sends out a Pokémon
> *@IndigoEmmy* sends out a Pokémon and posts commands
> *myuma* posts commands


(I don't think you're supposed to post commands yet, is this true or am i missing something?)


----------



## IndigoClaudia

But, at any rate. (you can probably just post new or similar commands after this, but i guess posting similar/the same commands would give me an advantage).

Hmm... this is interesting. We just started the battle and right off the bat you sent out your "Ace" pokémon (is this right? those were the vibes i was getting from Konani).

Well then... i know who i'm going to send out.
*Togepi waddles up*
*I pick togepi up and set her beside me*

No not you... i'll go with my Ace pokémon as well... *go Riolu!*


And before I post commands i'm going to wait to get this all clarified.


----------



## Eifie

Correct, @myuma doesn't need to post commands yet. @IndigoEmmy posts commands first, and then myuma does.

Also, yes, use the database to see what moves your Pokémon has!


----------



## IndigoClaudia

ok great

COMMAND TIME!
Riolu, start us off with a *Sword's Dance*, if Myuma hits you with psychic on the previous action, use *Payback,* Otherwise, use *Shadow Claw*, Then, *Meteor Mash *to... uhh... mash up Konani. Idk, solosis is already a bit on the squishy side (Squishy as in literally squishy, not as in like weak defense sort of squishy).

*Swords Dance ~ Payback/Shadow Claw ~ Meteor Mash*


----------



## haneko

Eifie said:


> Correct, @myuma doesn't need to post commands yet. @IndigoEmmy posts commands first, and then myuma does.


Right, sorry! I'm very new to this Do the commands I typed still count?


----------



## IndigoClaudia

I don't think so but you could probably copy-paste them into another post? We should ask a ref.


----------



## Eifie

myuma said:


> Right, sorry! I'm very new to this Do the commands I typed still count?


Make a new post with them for clarity, but if you want you can definitely just reuse the same commands (minus some conditions since you now know who IndigoEmmy sent out).


----------



## haneko

Konani, let's start with Reflect to shield yourself from Riolu's Shadow Claw (and future Shadow Claws). Next, hit him hard with Psychic!

*Reflect ~ Psychic ~ Psychic*


----------



## Eifie

(you still have a third action!)


----------



## IndigoClaudia

(oh, i thought she used psychic twice)


----------



## Eifie

IndigoEmmy said:


> (oh, i thought she used psychic twice)


it's been edited!

SS and I will get to reffing this as soon as we can!


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Eifie said:


> it's been edited!


ohhh...



Eifie said:


> SS and I will get to reffing this as soon as we can!


yay i can hardly wait!



Spoiler



This is going to be the music that i will play when reading, made my yours truly.

__
		https://soundcloud.com/indigo-emmy%2Fpokemon-hau-battle-b2w2-soundfont


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

It's a hot, stuffy day in the ASB lands and the fans inside the small trainer's dojo off First Avenue aren't doing much to relieve the heat. The AC in this building has been broken for quite some time, but up until now, the staff hasn't had much reason to hire someone to come in and fix it. Now they're scrambling to set up rusty fans and straining to open windows that have practically been painted shut. Two new trainers are eagerly rushing into the dojo, wide-eyed with wonder and bursting with energy, and several other new trainers and fans bustled in behind them to fill in the audience. At last, a seasoned ref with her apprentice scribe scrolled in, brushing off old reffing rulebooks and testing pens on paper.

Eifie glanced at both battlers, and when everyone was in position, she unfolded a crumpled ref's flag (behind her, SS mumbled, "sorry, ran out of time to iron it") and tossed it into the air, declaring, "Let the battle begin!"

*Round One*​
*IndigoEmmy* (3/3 left)

*Riolu* 
*Ability*: Steadfast
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Raring to go!

*myuma* (3/3 left)

*Konani*  @ Life Orb
*Ability*: Magic Guard
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Cautiously floating.

------------------------------​
myuma was the first to move, throwing a shiny Pokeball onto the small, scuffed floor of the dojo. "Konani, I choose you!" In a flash, a little blob of green jelly bounced onto the dojo floor with a light, whispering bell noise. The Solosis bounced a few times, spinning her eyes around the room.

Across the room, IndigoEmmy tossed her own Pokeball. A tiny ninja fox sprang forth from the burst of light, letting out a warrior cry that would have been intimidating if it wasn't so high-pitched. Immediately, the little Riolu raised his paws and spun on the floor, closing his eyes and focusing his breath. He moved his paws in an arc around him, imaginary swords sharpening his focus and his resolve. Konani let out a timid chime and threw a flash of light in front of her. It shimmered brilliantly twice, then faded nearly invisible, and the Solosis drifted tensely behind it.

As soon as the light faded, Riolu finished his dance and lashed out with paws suddenly cloaked by shadowy energy. Konani shrieked; the claws sliced halfway through the Reflect, slowing the impact but still scoring dark marks through the round Pokemon's jello figure. She floated back half a blob and narrowed her eyes, then let out a blast of Psychic energy that flung Riolu far from her.

Riolu bounced back up from the floor, shaken but determined not to let it get to him. He braced himself, then again lunged for the Solosis. White light surrounded his whole body and he plunged a suddenly metallic paw into Konami's side. The force of the punch wafted Konami back against the wall of the dojo, nearly knocking over one of the fans, and her voice echoed into the fan blades in an eerie shriek. She let out another burst of Psychic energy that smacked Riolu down to the floor again. He grimaced as he stood up; his claws and fists felt much sharper, but he felt a little off.

------------------------------​
*IndigoEmmy* (3/3 left)

*Riolu* 
*Ability*: Steadfast
*Health*: 62%
*Energy*: 89%
*Status*: Feeling powerful! Also a little dizzy. _+3 Attack._
*Used*: Swords Dance ~ Shadow Claw ~ Meteor Mash

*myuma* (3/3 left)

*Konani*  @ Life Orb
*Ability*: Magic Guard
*Health*: 87%
*Energy*: 87%
*Status*: Hiding behind her wall of light. Protected by Reflect (3 more actions).
*Used*: Reflect ~ Psychic ~ Psychic

*Arena Status*

The fans are doing their best to keep the room comfortable, but people are fanning themselves anyway. The staff found some warm water bottles from a back room somewhere and are handing them out.

*Damage and Energy*

Riolu's Health: 100% - 19% (Psychic) - 19% (Psychic) = 62%
Riolu's Energy: 100% - 2% (Swords Dance) - 4% (Shadow Claw) - 5% (Meteor Mash) = 89%
Konani's Health: 100% - 8% (Shadow Claw) - 5% (Meteor Mash) = 87%
Konani's Energy: 100% - 1% (Reflect) - 5% (Psychic) - 5% (Psychic) - 2% (Reflect upkeep) = 87%

*Notes*

Speed order: Riolu (60) > Konani (20).
Meteor Mash raised Riolu's Attack.
*@myuma* commands first.


----------



## haneko

(Looks like special attacks drain energy quickly, and that Reflect isn't helping...)

Konani! You're doing great. I'll withdraw you once you've defeated Riolu. First, use Confuse Ray to turn Riolu's attacks against it! Then, let's keep spamming Psychic! Four more hits and Riolu will be finished for sure!

*Confuse Ray ~ Psychic ~ Psychic*


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Alright Riolu, i know you can beat Konani, we may be at a slight (ok huge) type advantage, but we can still win.



Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Meteor Mash raised Riolu's Attack.


Also the odds of this are quite low but i am VERY VERY pleased it turned out this way. You rock Riolu! *Winks at riolu*



myuma said:


> I'll withdraw you once you've defeated Riolu.


And i'll do the same once we've got Konani!

________________________________________________

Riolu! Start off with *Substitute* (transfer 10 hp) so we have a confused substitute doll instead of a confused riolu.
Then use *Crunch* to lower Konani's defense (_hopefully_). If it didn't lower her defense last time, use *Crunch*, otherwise, *Fury cutter*.

*Substitute ~ Crunch ~ Crunch/Fury Cutter*


----------



## Eifie

Whoops, I forgot to deduct energy for Riolu's Meteor Mash. His final energy total should actually be 89%!


----------



## IndigoClaudia

oh no.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Eifie said:


> Whoops, I forgot to deduct energy for Riolu's Meteor Mash. His final energy total should actually be 89%!


Fixed!


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

*Round Two*​
*IndigoEmmy* (3/3 left)

*Riolu* 
*Ability*: Steadfast
*Health*: 62%
*Energy*: 89%
*Status*: Feeling powerful! Also a little dizzy. _+3 Attack._

*myuma* (3/3 left)

*Konani*  @ Life Orb
*Ability*: Magic Guard
*Health*: 87%
*Energy*: 87%
*Status*: Hiding behind her wall of light. Protected by Reflect (3 more actions).

------------------------------​
Riolu gets an excited glint in his eyes, and he hops twice in place, looking around at his materials. Finally, his chance to make _art!_ A discarded plastic water bottle rolls past him, and he swipes it up, chiding its previous owner for not recycling it. No matter. With a few loose tufts of his own fur, the water bottle makes a perfect stand-in for a Riolu wincing from his previous injuries. Across the room, Konani squints at the sudden _two_ figures standing across from her. One's a little shorter, but she figures that must be the real one - that little Riolu can't be as tough as he pretends! _This will show him!_ she thinks as she tilts her body, cascading warbling waves of subtle energy towards the smaller Riolu. 

Before she can even register that her confuse rays soaked into the fur-covered water bottle, the real Riolu leaps out from behind his substitute, sinking darkly-glowing fangs into the Solosis's ectoplasm. She gasps and reels back, pain making it easy for her to let down her mental guard and _blast_ psychic energy into Riolu. To her dismay, it's not her foe but the water bottle that gets flung back into the audience, utterly crushed - how could she have made this mistake twice? 

Again Riolu takes advantage of her distraction and chomps down again, spitting out dribbles of ectoplasm onto the grimy floor. This time, Konani hits her intended target, and Riolu crashes back with a wounded cry. He lays on the floor, trembling, and takes a long, long time to stand up. Konani's feeling very pleased with herself, but then her shield of light fades and she takes in a tiny breath, feeling rather too exposed. 

------------------------------​
*IndigoEmmy* (3/3 left)

*Riolu* 
*Ability*: Steadfast
*Health*: 33%
*Energy*: 76%
*Status*: _This can't be over yet!_ _+3 Attack._
*Used*: Substitute (10%) ~ Crunch ~ Crunch

*myuma* (3/3 left)

*Konani*  @ Life Orb
*Ability*: Magic Guard
*Health*: 71%
*Energy*: 70%
*Status*: Proud of her last move, but feeling vulnerable without her Reflect. 
*Used*: Confuse Ray (failed) ~ Psychic ~ Psychic

*Arena Status*

The fans are chugging along, valiantly trying to keep the room cool. Plastic water bottles crinkle in people's hands as they watch, transfixed. 

*Damage and Energy*

Riolu's Health: 62% - 10% (Substitute) - 19% (Psychic) = 33%
Riolu's Substitute: 10% - 19% (Psychic) = 0%
Riolu's Energy: 89% - 5% (Substitute) - 4% (Crunch) - 4% (Crunch) = 76%
Konani's Health: 87% - 8% (Crunch) - 8% (Crunch) = 71%
Konani's Energy: 87% - 4% (Confuse Ray) - 5% (Psychic) - 5% (Psychic) - 3% (Reflect upkeep) = 70%

*Notes*

Speed order: Riolu (60) > Konani (20).
Konani's Confuse Ray failed since it was intercepted by Riolu's Substitute.
Crunch did not lower Defense on either use.
Konani's Reflect wore off at the end of the round.
*@IndigoEmmy* commands first.


----------



## IndigoClaudia

lol sorry im a little late.

Alright riolu... this calls for draastic measures

*FURY CUTTER ~ FURY CUTTER ~ FURY CUTTER*


----------



## haneko

That could easily knock us out...

... no problem. We've planned for something like that.

Riolu's low on health and based on the damage Psychic did the last few times, it will faint if we hit it twice more!

Konani, *Recover ~ Psychic ~ Psychic! *


----------



## IndigoClaudia

(i wish I added healing moves to the list of banned moves :P too late)

(I also wish i just spammed fury cutter from the start)


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

*Round Three*​
*IndigoEmmy* (3/3 left)

*Riolu* 
*Ability*: Steadfast
*Health*: 33%
*Energy*: 76%
*Status*: _This can't be over yet!_ _+3 Attack._

*myuma* (3/3 left)

*Konani*  @ Life Orb
*Ability*: Magic Guard
*Health*: 87%
*Energy*: 87%
*Status*: Hiding behind her wall of light. Protected by Reflect (3 more actions).

------------------------------​
It only takes a moment for Riolu to switch from shocked that he's been hurt so badly, to enraged. He stands up from the floor, letting out a savage cry, and lets his rage manifest into his claws as he slashes and swipes at Konani. In a noble effort of self-awareness, Konani does not strike back or even cry out; instead, she focuses inward, drawing in a deep breath, and brings forth a bright light of healing that spreads through her tattered ectoplasm. She finishes the move looking less battered, but more tired. 

Riolu continues his assault, and his claws slice, slash, faster and sharper than they were before. Konani retaliates with strong bursts of psychic energy that slam Riolu back. Riolu won't give up! He lands one more painful blow on the Solosis, and then the next wave of powerful energy throws him back. He cries out, and struggles to get up, but he can't. He lets his head fall back onto the floor, drops his paws, and closes his eyes. 

------------------------------​
*IndigoEmmy* (2/3 left)

*Riolu* 
*Ability*: Steadfast
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 61%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Fury Cutter ~ Fury Cutter ~ Fury Cutter

*myuma* (3/3 left)

*Konani*  @ Life Orb
*Ability*: Magic Guard
*Health*: 70% (capped)
*Energy*: 40%
*Status*: Trying to maintain a feeling of calm. 
*Used*: Recover ~ Psychic ~ Psychic

*Arena Status*

The audience cheer and chatter excitedly, eager to see what happens next. 

*Damage and Energy*

Riolu's Health: 33% - 19% (Psychic) - 19% (Psychic) = 0%
Riolu's Energy: 76% - 2% (Fury Cutter) - 4% (Fury Cutter) - 9% (Fury Cutter) = 61%
Konani's Health: 71% - 10% (Fury Cutter) + 39% (Recover) - 16% (Fury Cutter) - 28% (Fury Cutter) = 70% (capped)
Konani's Energy: 70% - 20% (Recover) - 5% (Psychic) - 5% (Psychic) = 40%

*Notes*

Konani hit the damage cap on the third action (note that the damage cap is a limit on the total amount of damage a Pokémon can take in a round, not the difference between its beginning and ending health, i.e. Recover didn't "reset" the damage cap).
By the way, if both battlers want it, we can add a limit like 1 direct heal per Pokémon; a lot of battles have this to prevent things from dragging out to long. Let us know if that's something you'd want!
*@IndigoEmmy* sends out a new Pokémon, then *@myuma* posts commands (they may also switch Pokémon after IndigoEmmy sends out without using an action).


----------



## IndigoClaudia

You did great riolu, you were at a type disadvantage, so it's alright.

Go, floof the buneary.
@myuma didn't send out yet so can i do cardinal the fletchinder?
*BUNEARY IT IS.*


----------



## haneko

Heheheh! Yeah! I won~!

I'll decide on which Pokemon to send out later, I've got work to hand in for an online class :P 
Sorry for having to make you all wait.


----------



## IndigoClaudia

np



Sandstone-Shadow said:


> like 1 direct heal per Pokémon; a lot of battles have this to prevent things from dragging out to long


Also i'm down with this.


----------



## haneko

Yeah, I'm OK with a limit on healing too!
---

Alright, Konani, come back. You did great!

*Go, Silke (Cottonee)!*

Use Encore if Floof (Buneary) uses a non-attacking move, otherwise use Leech Seed. Then go for Sunny + Solar Beam!

*Encore/Leech Seed ~ Sunny Day ~ Solar Beam! *


----------



## IndigoClaudia

That could have been bad...

Go my floofy-poof, *floof*, I choose you ( We already knew this, but jus' sayin) *Buneary Gracefully leaps off my shoulder like in LGPE*


Start us off with an *Ice Punch*, Now use the sunny day to your advantage, Use *Fire Punch, * And don't worry buneary, solar beam can't hit you (Gulp i think) if you *Bounce *up to the rafters and hide behind them. And don't worry, you can come down on the next turn.

*Ice Punch ~ Fire Punch ~ Bounce*


----------



## Eifie

sorry, totally forgot about this. will do the numbers today after work!


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Yaaaaaaaayy!!!


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Technically it's the refs that are supposed to do this... but are we still all here?


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

IndigoEmmy said:


> Technically it's the refs that are supposed to do this... but are we still all here?


Yup, sorry! Eifie sent me the numbers and I have to write still. Will do that after work today!


----------



## IndigoClaudia

ok np.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

*Round Four*​
*IndigoEmmy* (2/3 left)

*Floof* 
*Ability*: Run Away
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Nervous! This might be hard...

*myuma* (3/3 left)

*Silke* 
*Ability*: Prankster
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Already grinning. 

 Konani, 70%H/40%E, 0 direct heals left

------------------------------​
Floof appears on the dojo floor and immediately wishes she could sink into it; it looks scary here! She doesn't want to fight... but she has to, so she curls up her fist and whispers an icy chant. Her fist turns to frost and she slams it into the happy little Cottonee floating in front of her. Silke shrieks, shivers, and then shoots tiny seeds at the Buneary; they get stuck in her fur and root into her skin, and Floof shudders. 

Immediately after, Silke glances a sneaky glance outside; the sun is hot, sure, but she can make that even hotter. She twirls, spinning her cotton fluff, and outside the sun grows brighter, beating into the dojo even more than it already was. Floof's arm quickly defrosts, and she gains a little bit of confidence then - this will work perfectly with her next move! She bunches her fist together again, chanting fire words now, wincing as the heat thaws her cold paw, then smacks it into Silke. 

Silke cries out as the fire burns through her cotton and immediately begins charging her next move as the little flames soak through her leaves. With a dramatic yelp, Floof pounds her feet into the floor and jumps all the way up into the rafters, just as Silke looses her Solar Beam. The Cottonee tries to aim it at Floof as she's bouncing, but a huge beam of sun energy is pretty hard to control and instead it crashes through the roof of the building, tearing a ragged slice in the ceiling way too close to Floof for comfort. 

------------------------------​
*IndigoEmmy* (2/3 left)

*Floof* 
*Ability*: Run Away
*Health*: 98%
*Energy*: 88%
*Status*: Heart hammering! This is exciting but _man_ was that close. Leech seeded (1% health/action). Currently Bounced up.
*Used*: Ice Punch ~ Fire Punch ~ Bounce

*myuma* (3/3 left)

*Silke* 
*Ability*: Prankster
*Health*: 76%
*Energy*: 87%
*Status*: A bit frustrated with how things are going. Burned (mild, 2% health/round, 0.75x base power for physical attacks).
*Used*: Leech Seed ~ Sunny Day ~ Solar Beam (missed)

 Konani, 70%H/40%E, 0/1 Direct heals left

*Arena Status*

There is a long gash in the roof of the dojo. Boards and debris now litter the floor. 
The intense sun is shining straight through the gash into everyone's eyes. (7 more actions).

*Damage and Energy*

Floof's Health: 100% - 2% (Leech Seed) = 98%
Floof's Energy: 100% - 4% (Ice Punch) - 4% (Fire Punch) - 4% (Bounce (up)) = 88%
Silke's Health: 100% - 11% (Ice Punch) - 14% (Fire Punch) + 2% (Leech Seed) - 1% (burn) = 76%
Silke's Energy: 100% - 4% (Leech Seed) - 5% (Sunny Day) - 4% (Solar Beam) = 87%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Floof (85) > Silke (66).
Reminder that each Pokémon is now restricted to using at most 1 direct healing move.
Fire Punch caused a burn.
*@IndigoEmmy* commands first.


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Buneary! Come down and *Bounce *on Silke, but use *Fire Punch *at the same time. Now be as annoying as you possibly can  And now be very nice and help cool down these nice people in the audience and change the weather to rain with your *Rain Dance*,


*Bounce + Fire Punch ~ Rain Dance*


----------



## IndigoClaudia

@myuma move time :D :D :D


----------



## haneko

... right, looks like Leech Seed will counteract the HP damage from your burn, Silke. 
Try to stay in the sunlight coming through the broken roof - we're not going to let Floof change the weather so easily!
*
Taunt ~ Giga Drain ~ Cotton Guard*

(Hopefully Taunt gets priority thanks to Silke's ability?)


----------



## IndigoClaudia

myuma said:


> we're not going to let Floof change the weather so easily!


But the audience!


----------



## Eifie

@myuma: could you clarify, did you want Silke to use Taunt before or after Floof bounces back down?

Normally I wouldn't do this, but since it's the first battle for both of you I wanted to give you a heads up: Taunt will likely not be successful while Floof is still up in the air, just like in the games. I probably should've put something in Floof's status indicating that she's still bounced up.


----------



## haneko

I completely forgot that Floof was in the air, thanks for reminding me. Can I revise the move order to

*Cotton Guard ~ Taunt ~ Giga Drain*


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Eifie said:


> I probably should've put something in Floof's status indicating that she's still bounced up.



I think you did



Sandstone-Shadow said:


> *Status*: ... Currently Bounced up.


Not that i mind giving a heads up though. I just noticed that it was in the status.


----------



## Eifie

IndigoEmmy said:


> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I probably should've put something in Floof's status indicating that she's still bounced up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you did
> 
> 
> 
> Sandstone-Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Status*: ... Currently Bounced up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not that i mind giving a heads up though. I just noticed that it was in the status.
Click to expand...

yeah, I had SS edit that in last night.


----------



## IndigoClaudia

My bad.


----------



## IndigoClaudia

this is very overdue, but...

(BTW i just made that myuma sprite so idk if it's any good or not.)​


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

*Round Five*​
*IndigoEmmy* (2/3 left)

*Floof* 
*Ability*: Run Away
*Health*: 98%
*Energy*: 88%
*Status*: Heart hammering! This is exciting but _man_ was that close. Leech seeded (1% health/action). Currently Bounced up.

*myuma* (3/3 left)

*Silke* 
*Ability*: Prankster
*Health*: 76%
*Energy*: 87%
*Status*: A bit frustrated with how things are going. Burned (mild, 2% health/round, 0.75x base power for physical attacks).

 Konani, 70%H/40%E, 0 direct heals left

------------------------------​
Having lost track of Floof up in the rafters, Silke decides to pay more attention to herself. She looks at her fluffy cotton leaves (getting dirty as the battle wears on, oh no - why does cotton have to pick up anything and everything?) and summons up even more fluffy cotton until all you can see through her cotton shield is her eyes. She feels cozy... Up above, Floof is gearing herself up. She has fire in her eyes and a wicked smile and her paw bursts into crackling flame as she closes it into a fist. With a wild cry, Floof _smashes_ down from the ceiling, fire cascading all around her. The audience _ooooh's_ in amazed appreciation. But as impressive as the spectacle was. she... misses. 

Silke is too shocked for a moment to react in any way at all. All of that fire, so close to burning her precious cotton. But instead of letting her fear show, she looses a cruel taunt instead. _Ha!_ she cries. _You missed! How foolish!_

Floof is perched on the floor, panting with exertion and trying to figure out where she went wrong. She hears Silke's jab; her ears jerk sharply towards the Cottonee and she's back on her feet in a moment, launching herself at the grass Pokemon, flailing her fists and claws wildly at Silke without any regard for her previous plans. Silke takes advantage of the Buneary's closeness to jolt her with a Giga Drain, feeling some precious life force leech back into her as she does so. 

------------------------------​
*IndigoEmmy* (2/3 left)

*Floof* 
*Ability*: Run Away
*Health*: 85%
*Energy*: 76%
*Status*: Angry! How dare Silke insult her for her grand move?! Leech seeded (1% health/action). Taunted (2 more actions).
*Used*: Bounce + Fire Punch (missed) ~ Struggle

*myuma* (3/3 left)

*Silke* 
*Ability*: Prankster
*Health*: 79%
*Energy*: 76%
*Status*: Despairing over the state of her cotton. Burned (mild, 2% health/round, 0.75x base power for physical attacks). _+3 Defense_.
*Used*: Cotton Guard ~ Taunt ~ Giga Drain

 Konani, 70%H/40%E, 0/1 Direct heals left

*Arena Status*

There is a long gash in the roof of the dojo. Boards and debris now litter the floor.
The intense sun is shining straight through the gash into everyone's eyes. (4 more actions).

*Damage and Energy*

Floof's Health: 98% - 1% (Struggle) - 9% (Giga Drain) - 3% (Leech Seed) = 85%
Floof's Energy: 88% - 9% (Bounce + Fire Punch) - 3% (Struggle) = 76%
Silke's Health: 76% - 2% (Struggle) + 4% (Giga Drain) + 3% (Leech Seed) = 2% (burn) = 79%
Silke's Energy: 87% - 3% (Cotton Guard) - 4% (Taunt) - 4% (Giga Drain) = 76%

*Notes*

Speed order: Floof (85) > Silke (66).
I think it's hard enough for a Pokémon to accurately bounce down on a target (hence Bounce only having 85% accuracy) without also trying to contort to punch the target while they're doing it, so I treated Bounce + Fire Punch as a 150 BP Fire-type move with 70% accuracy. Unfortunately, Floof missed the accuracy roll.
Floof didn't have any alternate attacking moves commanded for the third action, so she used Struggle instead.
Note from Eifie: Heads up for the future, you're always free to ask me before posting your commands how a combo would work. The best way to order a combo is to be a bit detailed about how the Pokémon is meant to execute it; sometimes this might make a difference over the Pokémon trying to figure it out itself. In this case the only way I think it could've changed things is if Floof was ordered to like, bounce down headfirst so that she would be able to aim the punch more easily. Then it would've retained the 85% accuracy of Bounce but probably would've caused some recoil on impact.
Note from SS: the delays on these postings are 100% me, I've been procrastinating writing. Sorry! Gonna try to do these quicker :)
*@myuma* commands first.


----------



## haneko

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Note from SS: the delays on these postings are 100% me, I've been procrastinating writing. Sorry! Gonna try to do these quicker :)


No problem!

---

Good... the taunt worked. Silke, get into the sunlight coming through the roof and use Solar Beam again - but first set up Tailwind so that you're up to speed with Floof. Next, we'll recover some of your lost HP with Giga Drain.

*Tailwind ~ Solar Beam ~ Giga Drain*


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Bea said:
			
		

> _Argh! Fine then, let’s just destroy everything! Your skill is worthy of respect—*and Gigantamaxing! ** Spamming Fire Punch*_



heheheh... I hope the audience doesn't mind it getting even hotter.
Use fire punch. If that fire punch fails, use fire punch, if that one fails, just spam fire punch.
*JUST SPAM FIRE PUNCH!*

*Fire Punch ~ Fire Punch ~ Fire Punch *


----------



## Eifie

Oh, it's totally time for me to do something, isn't it. Sorry about that, I'll do the calcs after work.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

*Round Six*​
*IndigoEmmy* (2/3 left)

*Floof* 
*Ability*: Run Away
*Health*: 85%
*Energy*: 76%
*Status*: Angry! How dare Silke insult her for her grand move?! Leech seeded (1% health/action). Taunted (2 more actions).

*myuma* (3/3 left)

*Silke* 
*Ability*: Prankster
*Health*: 79%
*Energy*: 76%
*Status*: Despairing over the state of her cotton. Burned (mild, 2% health/round, 0.75x base power for physical attacks). _+3 Defense_.

 Konani, 70%H/40%E, 0 direct heals left

------------------------------​
Silke inhales. She's got to do something about this fire, and she has to be fast. Quickly she whistles up a gentle breeze that wafts through the dojo; she feels faster, but now she's worried about the wind spreading the flames through her cotton. She has bigger problems, though, because Floof shrieks and blasts her with another fiery punch. The Buneary's paws are completely engulfed in flames, and the rage seems to burn through her eyes, too. 

Silke backs off, charging her own attack. With the sunlight beating down into the room, she finds it faster and easier than ever before to charge her Solar Beam, and she looses it with a snarl. The beam of solar energy throws Floof back, but she recovers and slams another punch into Silke. As the Cottonee cries out, layers of cotton disintegrating into ash, Floof steps back. The insult and embarrassment she felt over Silke's cruel words are fading, and Floof stops to focus. 

In the meantime, Silke shoots parasitic plant energy at Floof, sapping the Buneary's strength and restoring some of it to the Cottonee. _Well,_ thinks Floof, _she probably deserves just one more Fire Punch..._ Floof lashes out once more and then lets her paws rest, as Silke tries to extinguish her flames. 

------------------------------​
*IndigoEmmy* (2/3 left)

*Floof* 
*Ability*: Run Away
*Health*: 58%
*Energy*: 64%
*Status*: Feeling vindicated. Leech seeded (1% health/action).
*Used*: Fire Punch ~ Fire Punch ~ Fire Punch

*myuma* (3/3 left)

*Silke* 
*Ability*: Prankster
*Health*: 57% 55%
*Energy*: 64%
*Status*: Stop, drop, roll; stop, drop, roll... Burned (mild, 2% health/round, 0.75x base power for physical attacks). Has a Tailwind (1 more action). _+1 Defense_.
*Used*: Tailwind ~ Solar Beam ~ Giga Drain

 Konani, 70%H/40%E, 0/1 Direct heals left

*Arena Status*

There is a long gash in the roof of the dojo. Boards and debris now litter the floor.
The intense sun is shining straight through the gash into everyone's eyes. (1 more action).

*Damage and Energy*

Floof's Health: 85% - 15% (Solar Beam) - 9% (Giga Drain) - 3% (Leech Seed) = 58%
Floof's Energy: 76% - 4% (Fire Punch) - 4% (Fire Punch) - 4% (Fire Punch) = 64%
Silke's Health: 79% - 9% (Fire Punch) - 9% (Fire Punch) + 4% (Giga Drain) - 9% 11% (Fire Punch) - 2% (burn) + 3% (Leech Seed) = 57%
Silke's Energy: 76% - 4% (Tailwind) - 4% (Solar Beam) - 4% (Giga Drain)= 64%

*Notes*

Speed order: Silke (132) > Floof (85).
Cotton is pretty susceptible to like, burning... so I'm gonna say that for every 10% of Fire-type damage Silke takes, she'll lose a layer of her Cotton Guard. She lost one after the second action and one after the third, reducing her Defense boost at the end of the round to +1. She's taken 27% Fire-type damage total since putting up the Cotton Guard.
*@IndigoEmmy* commands first.


----------



## IndigoClaudia

I have an idea



IndigoEmmy said:


> heheheh... I hope the audience doesn't mind it getting even hotter.
> Use fire punch. If that fire punch fails, use fire punch, if that one fails, just spam fire punch.
> *JUST SPAM FIRE PUNCH!*
> 
> *Fire Punch ~ Fire Punch ~ Fire Punch *


----------



## haneko

Eifie, I'm not saying your calculations are wrong, but shouldn't Silke have taken more damage from each Fire Punch after she lost a Cotton Guard layer? She takes 9% damage for both the second and third punch, even though her defense is now lower.

Also, noob question - does "one action" mean one move?

---

Hide behind a Substitute this time and get Floof confused. Hopefully it will be a while before she manages to land a hit. We only have one more chance to use Solar Beam in the sun - but if Sunny Day ends before you get a chance, use Giga Drain instead.

*Solar Beam/Giga Drain ~ Substitute (20%) ~ Swagger *


----------



## Eifie

myuma said:


> Eifie, I'm not saying your calculations are wrong, but shouldn't Silke have taken more damage from each Fire Punch after she lost a Cotton Guard layer? She takes 9% damage for both the second and third punch, even though her defense is now lower.
> 
> Also, noob question - does "one action" mean one move?


Uh, yeah, I'm very confused about what happened there because I swear I did the proper calculations with the lowered defense and then I guess I just... didn't write them down...? Thanks for pointing that out. I'll fix it when I get out of bed.

One action usually means one move from each Pokémon. (In some cases it is not exactly that, for example if a Pokémon skips an action because it just used a combo. It can also sometimes be used to mean just "one move" like in the context I just used it for to talk about a specific Pokémon skipping an action... I guess that might be a bit confusing because I don't know exactly how to articulate the difference?)

Also, sorry I never saw that you had both posted commands, I'll get on this today.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Eifie said:


> myuma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eifie, I'm not saying your calculations are wrong, but shouldn't Silke have taken more damage from each Fire Punch after she lost a Cotton Guard layer? She takes 9% damage for both the second and third punch, even though her defense is now lower.
> 
> Also, noob question - does "one action" mean one move?
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, yeah, I'm very confused about what happened there because I swear I did the proper calculations with the lowered defense and then I guess I just... didn't write them down...? Thanks for pointing that out. I'll fix it when I get out of bed.
Click to expand...

Fixed! The third fire punch did 11% instead of 9% damage, and Silke's total health is now 55%.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

*Round Seven*​
*IndigoEmmy* (2/3 left)

*Floof* 
*Ability*: Run Away
*Health*: 58%
*Energy*: 64%
*Status*: Feeling vindicated. Leech seeded (1% health/action).

*myuma* (3/3 left)

*Silke* 
*Ability*: Prankster
*Health*: 55%
*Energy*: 64%
*Status*: Stop, drop, roll; stop, drop, roll... Burned (mild, 2% health/round, 0.75x base power for physical attacks). Has a Tailwind (1 more action). _+1 Defense_.

 Konani, 70%H/40%E, 0 direct heals left

------------------------------​
Silke focuses her attention away from her burning cotton for long enough to gather another blazing beam of sunlight and blasts it at Floof, who retaliates with yet another fiery punch. The last of Silke's cotton armor burns up along with it, and the Cottonee cries with dismay. At the same moment, the harsh sunlight outside fades and the gentle breeze dies down, and there's a strange moment of hushed silence within the heated battle. 

Now it's Silke's turn to get creative with the materials around her; quickly she props up a few light pieces of wood, sticks some of her shed cotton to it, and ducks behind it just in time for it to take Floof's next Fire Punch, instead of her. Floof lets out a frustrated chirp, and Silke follows with laugh and a taunt. _This is really going well for you!_ she laughs in her cottony voice, and Floof isn't sure whether to feel delight at her opponent complimenting her, or wary of some other scheme behind it. The words give her more energy and fire but - is this opponent a friend or foe now? While she's trying to figure it out, Floof accidentally scorches herself with her fiery paws instead of Silke. 

------------------------------​
*IndigoEmmy* (2/3 left)

*Floof* 
*Ability*: Run Away
*Health*: 34%
*Energy*: 54%
*Status*: Wait, what's happening? Leech seeded (1% health/action). Confused (severe, 35% failure chance). _+2 Attack._
*Used*: Fire Punch ~ Fire Punch ~ [confused]

*myuma* (3/3 left)

*Silke* 
*Ability*: Prankster
*Health*: 24%
*Energy*: 47%
*Status*: Feeling pretty tired. Burned (mild, 2% health/round, 0.75x base power for physical attacks). Has a Substitute (11%).
*Used*: Solar Beam ~ Substitute (20%) ~ Swagger

 Konani, 70%H/40%E, 0/1 Direct heals left

*Arena Status*

There is a long gash in the roof of the dojo. Boards and debris now litter the floor.

*Damage and Energy*

Floof's Health: 58% - 15% (Solar Beam) - 6% (confusion) - 3% (Leech Seed) = 34%
Floof's Energy: 64% - 4% (Fire Punch) - 4% (Fire Punch) - 2% (confusion) = 54%
Silke's Health: 55% - 12% (Fire Punch) - 20% (Substitute) - 2% (burn) + 3% (Leech Seed) = 24%
 Silke's Substitute: 20% - 11% (Fire Punch) = 9%
Silke's Energy: 64% - 4% (Solar Beam) - 10% (Substitute) - 3% (Swagger) = 47%

*Notes*

Speed order: Floof (85) > Silke (66).
The last of Silke's Cotton Guard was burned away after the first Fire Punch.
Sunny Day and Tailwind both ended after the first action.
I can't remember if damage a Pokémon inflicts on itself in confusion is supposed to count toward reducing the failure chance... I think it probably should, so that's what I've done here.
*@myuma* commands first.


----------



## haneko

Oh no, Silke... we need to get your health up!

*Giga Drain ~ Giga Drain ~ Facade*


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Don't let her drain you!

Dodge, and then Spam Fire Punch

*Dodge (and if possible use fire punch) ~ Fire Punch ~ Fire Punch*


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

*Round Eight*​
*IndigoEmmy* (2/3 left)

*Floof* 
*Ability*: Run Away
*Health*: 34%
*Energy*: 54%
*Status*: Wait, what's happening? Leech seeded (1% health/action). Confused (severe, 35% failure chance). _+2 Attack._

*myuma* (3/3 left)

*Silke* 
*Ability*: Prankster
*Health*: 24%
*Energy*: 47%
*Status*: Feeling pretty tired. Burned (mild, 2% health/round, 0.75x base power for physical attacks). Has a Substitute (9%).

 Konani, 70%H/40%E, 0 direct heals left

------------------------------​
For good measure, Silke decides to sap just a bit more of Floof's health, but just as she shoots draining grass energy at the Buneary, Floof dashes out of the way, her natural fleeing tendencies kicking in. Pivoting on one paw, Floof strikes back with her fire fists, but instead of hitting Silke, she hits and completely destroys Silke's wooden-and-cotton figurine. 

Facing each other now, both panting hard and wincing at their injuries, Floof lashes out once more with an exhausted cry. Silke has had _enough_ and lets out a furious attack, screaming all the pain of her burn into it as she smashes into Floof. Silke is wimpering; Floof can hardly raise her paws, but her mind feels clear again. 

------------------------------​
*IndigoEmmy* (2/3 left)

*Floof* 
*Ability*: Run Away
*Health*: 8%
*Energy*: 44%
*Status*: Not feeling so good. Leech seeded (1% health/action).
*Used*: dodge ~ Fire Punch ~ Fire Punch

*myuma* (3/3 left)

*Silke* 
*Ability*: Prankster
*Health*: 15%
*Energy*: 31%
*Status*: Her poor, poor cottony fluff. Burned (mild, 2% health/round, 0.75x base power for physical attacks).
*Used*: Giga Drain (missed) ~ Giga Drain ~ Facade

 Konani, 70%H/40%E, 0/1 Direct heals left

*Arena Status*

There is a long gash in the roof of the dojo. Boards and debris now litter the floor.

*Damage and Energy*

Floof's Health: 34% - 9% (Giga Drain) - 14% (Facade) - 3% (Leech Seed) = 8%
Floof's Energy: 54% - 2% (dodge) - 4% (Fire Punch) - 4% (Fire Punch) = 44%
Silke's Health: 24% + 4% (Giga Drain) - 14% (Fire Punch) - 2% (burn) + 3% (Leech Seed) = 15%
Silke's Substitute: 9% - 14% (Fire Punch) = 0%
Silke's Energy: 47% - 4% (Giga Drain) - 4% (Giga Drain) - 8% (Facade) = 31%

*Notes*

Speed order: Floof (85) > Silke (66).
Last round I wrote that the Substitute had 11% health when it actually had 9%, as shown in the calcs (it had _taken_ 11% damage)... zzz. I need slep.
A Pokémon can't dodge and attack in the same action (unless you order some sort of combo like Agility to dodge + attack, I guess).
Silke's Substitute was destroyed on the second action.
The last of Floof's confusion faded away upon being hit by Facade. The Attack boost faded away with it.
I can't remember if I said this before, but since the per-action damage is now relevant: Leech Seed inflicts/restores 1% damage per action. The damage from Silke's burn is distributed over the 3 actions of a round as 1%/0%/1%.
*@IndigoEmmy* commands first.


----------



## Eifie

@IndigoEmmy I get to remind you for once!


----------



## IndigoClaudia

My bad.

*FIRE PUNCH ~ FIRE PUNCH ~ FIRE PUNCH*


----------



## Eifie

@myuma (no rush!)


----------



## haneko

Silke, dodge the first FirePunch and go straight for Facade again! If you can't dodge, just use Giga Drain.

*Dodge/Giga Drain ~ Facade ~ Giga Drain*


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

*Round Nine*​
*IndigoEmmy* (2/3 left)

*Floof* 
*Ability*: Run Away
*Health*: 8%
*Energy*: 44%
*Status*: Not feeling so good. Leech seeded (1% health/action).

*myuma* (3/3 left)

*Silke* 
*Ability*: Prankster
*Health*: 15%
*Energy*: 31%
*Status*: Her poor, poor cottony fluff. Burned (mild, 2% health/round, 0.75x base power for physical attacks).

 Konani, 70%H/40%E, 0 direct heals left

------------------------------​
Floof lets out a wild cry and swings another fiery punch at Silke. Silke sees the flames spewing from her opponents' paw and tries to dodge, but she's too slow and the flames smack her again. Her vision goes red-orange as fire engulfs her, and in retaliation she lashes out with parasitic energy. The blast just barely brings Silke back from the edge of passing out, but Floof drops to her knees. Her paw-flames extinguish, and she closes her eyes as she falls backward onto the floor. 

------------------------------​
*IndigoEmmy* (1/3 left)

*Floof* 
*Ability*: Run Away
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 40%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Fire Punch

*myuma* (3/3 left)

*Silke* 
*Ability*: Prankster
*Health*: 8%
*Energy*: 27%
*Status*: Cotton is hanging off of her in ragged, burned clumps. Burned (mild, 2% health/round, 0.75x base power for physical attacks).
*Used*: Giga Drain

 Konani, 70%H/40%E, 0/1 Direct heals left

*Arena Status*

There is a long gash in the roof of the dojo. Boards and debris now litter the floor.

*Damage and Energy*

Floof's Health: 8% - 1% (Leech Seed) - 9% (Giga Drain) = 0%
Floof's Energy: 44% - 4% (Fire Punch) = 40%
Silke's Health: 15% - 11% (Fire Punch) - 1% (burn) + 1% (Leech Seed) + 4% (Giga Drain) = 8%
Silke's Energy: 31% - 4% (Giga Drain) = 27%

*Notes*

Silke wasn't able to dodge Floof's Fire Punch because Floof outsped her.
*@IndigoEmmy* sends out, then *@myuma* commands first.


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Go Fletchling. MAKE MYUMA PAY FOR WHAT SHE DID TO FLOOF!


----------



## Eifie

It's @myuma time again!


----------



## haneko

Oops, forgot to look at this thread. Sorry!

*Come back, Silke*. You did a good job. Aster will take it from here.

*Go, Aster!

Hail ~ Aurora Veil ~ Blizzard*


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Fletchling has access to many fire type moves!

*Double Team ~ Heat Wave ~ Heat Wave*

that is all.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

*Round Ten*​
*IndigoEmmy* (1/3 left)

*Cardinal* 
*Ability*: Big Pecks
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Ready to go.

*myuma* (3/3 left)

*Aster* 
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Battle is so dirty...

 Konani, 70%H/40%E, 0 direct heals left
 Silke, 8%H/27% E, burned (mild)

------------------------------​
From within a flash of blinding light steps the Alolan Vulpix Aster, who rustles his flowing locks gracefully and places his paws delicately on the floor. He gets a crystalline twinkle in his eye and whispers an airy little chant to the sky through the gouge in the ceiling. The hot sun clouds over then, and flecks of tiny ice begin to tumble into the arena. Aster's Snow Cloak begins to glitter, blanketing him in a curtain of wispy snow flakes. 

Meanwhile, the brave Fletchling Cardinal takes his teammate’s place and chortles with an enraged twitter at his opponent. He flickers into flight and moves in a swift, careening zig zag, leaving a copy of himself at each corner. Six total Fletchlings surround Aster, clacking and cawing at him, but Aster merely flips his luxurious mane and watches as the fresh hail pounds through the five copies, leaving only the true Cardinal. Cardinal’s angry chirps falter a bit.

Aster laughs and hums a pure, diamond-chime note, then a second layer of shimmering light surrounds him, obscuring his outline in snowy sparkles. Furious at his failed cloning attempt, Cardinal huffs and flaps his wings, letting them grow hotter and hotter until he's a blaze of angry feathers. He folds his wings and dive-bombs Aster, but again luck is not in his favor, as all the shimmering snow particles disrupt his vision and cause him to miss. 

Suddenly extra snow and ice buffets Cardinal to the ground as Aster calls up a blizzard inside the little dojo. From the ground, the normally-short Vulpix looks like a fox-god of legend, with icy eyes and flowing mane, and then the snow obscures Cardinal's vision again. Enraged, he heats himself up again, lofts two easy leaps into the air, and swoops at Aster, wings ablaze. This time, Cardinal's aim is true; Aster drops the elegant facade as fire crashes against his body, leaving a pulsing burn in its wake. 

------------------------------​
*IndigoEmmy* (1/3 left)

*Cardinal* 
*Ability*: Big Pecks
*Health*: 77%
*Energy*: 85%
*Status*: _~This bird is on fiyaaaa~_
*Used*: Double Team ~ Heat Wave (missed) ~ Heat Wave

*myuma* (3/3 left)

*Aster* 
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
*Health*: 92%
*Energy*: 89%
*Status*: Looking mysterious in the snow. Surrounded by Aurora Veil (3 more actions). Burned (mild, 2% health/round, 0.75x base power for physical attacks).)
*Used*: Hail ~ Aurora Veil ~ Blizzard

 Konani, 70%H/40%E, 0 direct heals left
 Silke, 8%H/27% E, burned (mild)

*Arena Status*

There is a long gash in the roof of the dojo. Snow and hail are gathering on the edges of the debris-covered floor.
Staff are now scrambling to find _space heaters_ for the audience, and are grumbling about how they should have taken the extended insurance on the building.
It is hailing (6 more actions).

*Damage and Energy*

Cardinal's Health: 100% - 20% (Blizzard) - 3% (Hail) = 77%
Cardinal's Energy: 100% - 5% (Double Team) - 5% (Heat Wave) - 5% (Heat Wave) = 85%
Aster's Health: 100% - 7% (Heat Wave) - 1% (burn) = 92%
Aster's Energy: 100% - 4% (Hail) - 1% (Aurora Veil) - 6% (Blizzard) = 89%

*Notes*

Speed order: Aster (65) > Cardinal (62).
Double Team produced 5 clones (the max amount for Cardinal's speed). Unfortunately, the hail fell straight through all of the Double Team clones, ruining the illusion immediately.
The first Heat Wave missed due to the accuracy reduction from Snow Cloak. The second Heat Wave hit and caused a mild burn.
I realized recently that a while ago there was a ruling increasing the energy cost for direct healing moves to 0.75x the health recovered, so Konani's Recover so long ago should've cost her an extra 10% energy. It's way too late to correct that, though, so I'll continue reffing them as costing 0.5x the health recovered for this battle.
*@IndigoEmmy* commands first.


----------



## Eifie

@IndigoEmmy


----------



## IndigoClaudia

ohh crap!

let's just do this thing and make fletchling go FIIIIIRE

*Heat wave + Heat wave + Heatwave *all at the same time!


----------



## Eifie

fyi three heat waves at the same time definitely won't work :p as is Cardinal will just end up doing Heat Wave ~ Heat Wave ~ Heat Wave


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Well that works too then.


----------



## IndigoClaudia

*Heatwave ~ Heatwave ~ Heatwave*


----------



## Eifie

lol

@myuma


----------



## haneko

I thought I had already posted commands. Apparently not. Sorry for the wait!

Aster, use *Disable ~ Heal Bell ~ Blizzard!*


----------



## Eifie

@Keldeo

self-reminder


----------



## Eifie

Eifie said:


> @Keldeo
> 
> self-reminder


@Keldeo


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Eif reminder:

@Eifie 

Keldeo other Eifie reminder:

@


----------



## Eifie

IndigoEmmy said:


> Eif reminder:
> 
> @Eifie
> 
> Keldeo other Eifie reminder:
> 
> @


well, I can't ignore a call for Keldeoooo!

did the calcs, sent them to SS! you can still ping Keldeo though.


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Eifie said:


> IndigoEmmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eif reminder:
> 
> @Eifie
> 
> Keldeo other Eifie reminder:
> 
> @
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, I can't ignore a call for Keldeoooo!
> 
> did the calcs, sent them to SS! you can still ping Keldeo though.
Click to expand...

I can't help myself, sorry keldeo.

@Keldeo.


----------



## IndigoClaudia

@Sandstone-Shadow


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Gahhh you’re right haha


----------



## Eifie

@Keldeo


----------



## Novae

keldeooooooo!


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Anyone remember what this thread is?


----------



## Eifie

nope


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

man. I have no excuses haha








*Round Eleven*​
*IndigoEmmy* (1/3 left)

*Cardinal* 
*Ability*: Big Pecks
*Health*: 77%
*Energy*: 85%
*Status*: _~This bird is on fiyaaaa~_

*myuma* (3/3 left)

*Aster* 
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
*Health*: 92%
*Energy*: 89%
*Status*: Looking mysterious in the snow. Surrounded by Aurora Veil (3 more actions). Burned (mild, 2% health/round, 0.75x base power for physical attacks).

 Konani, 70%H/40%E, 0 direct heals left
 Silke, 8%H/27% E, burned (mild)

------------------------------​
Aster flips his luxurious locks out of his eyes. This simply won't do. Calling on his mystical inner powers, he binds Cardinal's thoughts together, chaining them tight, and the little bird falters in the air. Cardinal cocks his head, an itching feeling of _forgetting something_ making every feather stand up on end. Finally he figures it out - he can't call up his overwhelming fire! The itching continues and, in a bit of a panic, Cardinal thrashes out at the Vulpix blindly. 

Snorting with contempt, Aster throws back his head and opens his mouth; a soft, twinkling bell sound emerges, sounding quite unnatural from a little white fox, but Aster closes his eyes with relief as the sound soothes his painful burns. Meanwhile, inside her pokeball, Silke shifts contentedly as her own burns are healed, as well. This sets off even more frustration in Cardinal, who again launches himself at Aster, bending feathers in the process of trying to peck Aster's eyes. 

Aster's head drops then, eyes shaded, and suddenly the ice fox looks very sinister indeed. A whipping, frosty wind billows all around the stadium, carrying chunks of snow and ice into a blinding mass, tumbling out of control all throughout the room. It buffets Cardinal around like a puff of cotton, and the Fletchling shrieks as the icy wind bites into his skin. The blizzard sweeps him back around to Aster, and he launches another pelting hail of bird beak at him, the best he can do under such dire circumstances. 

The blizzard subsides and Cardinal lands, trying to fluff his feathers out and look intimidating. Aster again swings his head, but the mysterious veil fades from around him just then, leaving him looking a little more ordinary. 

------------------------------​
*IndigoEmmy* (1/3 left)

*Cardinal* 
*Ability*: Big Pecks
*Health*: 51%
*Energy*: 79%
*Status*: Gahhh!!!! Heat Wave disabled (1 more action).
*Used*: Struggle ~ Struggle ~ Struggle

*myuma* (3/3 left)

*Aster* 
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
*Health*: 85%
*Energy*: 72%
*Status*: I am a prince of snow~~
*Used*: Disable ~ Heal Bell ~ Blizzard

 Konani, 70%H/40%E, 0 direct heals left
 Silke, 8%H/27% E

*Arena Status*

There is a long gash in the roof of the dojo. Snow and hail are gathering on the edges of the debris-covered floor.
Staff are now scrambling to find _space heaters_ for the audience, and are grumbling about how they should have taken the extended insurance on the building.
It is hailing (3 more actions).

*Damage and Energy*

Cardinal's Health: 77% - 1% (Struggle recoil) - 1% (Struggle recoil) - 20% (Blizzard) - 1% (Struggle recoil) - 3% (hail) = 51%
Cardinal's Energy: 85% - 2% (Struggle) - 2% (Struggle) - 2% (Struggle) = 79%
Aster's Health: 92% - 2% (Struggle) - 1% (burn) - 2% (Struggle) - 2% (Struggle) = 85%
Aster's Energy: 89% - 4% (Disable) - 4% (Heal Bell) - 6% (Blizzard) - 3% (Aurora Veil) = 72%

*Notes*

Speed order: Aster (65) > Cardinal (62).
 r i p
*@ミ☆ ᴍyᴜᴍᴀ* commands first.


----------



## Eifie

god dammit SS

now it's gonna be my turn to do work again


----------



## haneko

Ok, Aster!

*Aurora Veil ~ Blizzard ~ Hail*

(sorry for the late response btw! Just got back on here after a long time!)


----------



## Eifie

Eifie said:


> god dammit SS
> 
> now it's gonna be my turn to do work again


----------



## IndigoClaudia

She's back! I don't even care if i'm losing, welcome back myuma!

That said, i'm not wanting to lose. *Spppaaaaaam heeeaaaat wavve. *Then use heatwave to crash into a rafter and let it drop down onto aster.*
Heatwave ~ Heatwave ~ Heatwave but crashing into a rafter for something that has a slim chance of working*


----------



## Eifie

ok ok fine I'll do calcs after work


----------



## Eifie

I forgot


----------



## Eifie

@Keldeo remind me after work today


----------



## Eifie

Keldeo reminded me


----------



## Eifie

ok so actually

since it has been literal months, I am going to remind @IndigoEmmy that Cardinal's Heat Wave is disabled for one more action and give her the chance to amend her commands

hope no one minds


----------



## IndigoClaudia

cardinal scream loudly and get the hell out of there

ok how about... flame charge, three times. into the rafters. (oww)

*Flame charge x3 but one of the flame charges is into a rafter*


----------



## Eifie

I sent SS the calcs so I am now blameless, even in the event that the calcs are wrong


----------



## IndigoClaudia

@Sandstone-Shadow 
@Eifie


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Ack. It's in my boat. (That's not the right phrase but I'm... leaving it anyway)


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

*Round Twelve*​
*IndigoEmmy* (1/3 left)

*Cardinal* 
*Ability*: Big Pecks
*Health*: 51%
*Energy*: 79%
*Status*: Gahhh!!!! Heat Wave disabled (1 more action).

*myuma* (3/3 left)

*Aster* 
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
*Health*: 85%
*Energy*: 72%
*Status*: I am a prince of snow~~

 Konani, 70%H/40%E, 0 direct heals left
 Silke, 8%H/27% E, burned (mild)

------------------------------​
Aster isn't about to let his mysterious aura fade away just because a little icy attack faded away. He settles his paws firmly into the rim of frost built up atop the floor and inhales, then exhales a shimmering mist back around him. The rainbow reflections of ice crystals twinkle in his eyes and his fur. Meanwhile, Cardinal shrieks and barrels into Aster not as a bird, but as a _literal inferno_ of fire and feathers. Aster is slammed back, casting a worried gaze at his melting ice. 

Cardinal's flaming flight carries him past Aster and the little bird chirps with vindictive satisfaction. He tilts his wings and redirects his momentum up to gain height on the little Vulpix, then squawks and bursts into flames again as he dive-bombs Aster. Aster's had enough of this and howls madly; the tiny crystalline flecks drifting around them start to swirl and thicken until the entire room is filled with blinding, frigid, deadly snow. The blizzard crashes through the open hole in the roof and smacks the fire bird out of the air, striking Cardinal in a weak point underneath his wings. Cardinal cries out and tumbles through the air, wings shaking with exhaustion. 

Cardinal's rage hardens then and he glances upward. He tightens his claws and flaps his wings, opening his beak for the flames, but instead of diving down onto Aster, he shoots up and blasts into the already-broken roof. Cardinal lets out a cry as his beak smacks a strong beam, but to his satisfaction, the rafters crumble and burn where he struck; some of them break away and strike Aster as they fall. Aster yelps and tries his best to dislodge himself from the rubble, then barks at the sky. Just as the hail was petering out, his call summoned it again, stronger. Cardinal clings to a rafter, panting. 

------------------------------​
*IndigoEmmy* (1/3 left)

*Cardinal* 
*Ability*: Big Pecks
*Health*: 18%
*Energy*: 67%
*Status*: Ouch... _+3 Speed_.
*Used*: Flame Charge ~ Flame Charge ~ Flame Charge (into the rafters)

*myuma* (3/3 left)

*Aster* 
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
*Health*: 79%
*Energy*: 58%
*Status*: This room is not icy enough for him! Surrounded by Aurora Veil (2 more actions).
*Used*: Aurora Veil ~ Blizzard ~ Hail

 Konani, 70%H/40%E, 0 direct heals left
 Silke, 8%H/27% E

*Arena Status*

The dojo's roof is slashed and crumbling and a bit on fire. Snow and hail coat the debris-covered floor, but burning embers have fallen on top of some of it. 
Staff have given up trying to protect their assets or keep their guests comfortable. They're busy updating their resumes since they'll probably all be fired for letting the building get so destroyed. 
It is hailing (9 more actions).

*Damage and Energy*

Cardinal's Health: 51% - 27% (Blizzard) - 3% (Flame Charge into the rafters recoil) - 3% (Hail) = 18%
Cardinal's Energy: 79% - 4% (Flame Charge) - 4% (Flame Charge) - 4% (Flame Charge) = 67%
Aster's Health: 85% - 3% (Flame Charge) - 3% (Flame Charge) - 3% (falling rafters) = 79%
Aster's Energy: 68% - 1% (Aurora Veil) - 6% (Blizzard) - 4% (Hail) - 3% (Aurora Veil upkeep) = 58%

*Notes*

Speed order: Cardinal (155) > Aster (65).
 Cardinal started to outspeed Aster after the first Flame Charge.
 Disable wore off after the first action.
 Blizzard was a critical hit.
 I treated the Flame Charge into the rafters as a typeless Rock Slide with 1/2 damage recoil to the user (like Head Smash). The recoil damage did not take Aurora Veil into account.
 Aster renewed the hail for another 9 actions.
*@IndigoEmmy* commands first.


----------



## qenya

Eh it'll be fine. Place like this probably has a really extensive insurance policy


----------



## Eifie

(reminder to @IndigoEmmy to post commands at some point)


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Eifie said:


> (reminder to @IndigoEmmy to post commands at some point)


oop


----------



## Eifie

Eifie said:


> (reminder to @IndigoEmmy to post commands at some point)


----------

